# Coke or Pepsi?



## gastonbuffet (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm tired of pretending, enough of a charade, let's take our mask off and reveal our true self.

I'm Coke.

Pepsi sucks.

And if anybody answers "Canada dry", .....chicken!!!!!


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Pepsi
...
no coke.... yes coke....

well... Pepsi....


Okay it's Coke....


or RootBeer....


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

pepsi, baby.

or diet pepsi in my case... i hate diet soda, but if i want to drink pop every day, something's gotta give.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

A&W root beer in a frosted glass.......ahhhh.








Pepsi, Diet Pepsi Diet Coke in that order............straight Coke ......yuck.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

coke, dr pepper, A&W rootbeer, never pepsi


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

on those very rare occassion where i drink pop, i choose coke over pepsi


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Coke

Coke

Coke


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

For those who prefer oversaturated sugary water coloured brown by whatever chemical then by all means enjoy your Coke, Pepsi, whatever ... for me nothing beats a cold diet Canada Dry Ginger Ale (sorry my choice) and if I can find them, a Jones Cream Soda.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Of the two I prefer Coke as it's a bit less sweet & less cloying than Pepsi. When I started entering that Pepsi iPod contest before Christmas I bought some bottles and thought I was going to be sick; finally I started using NPN PINs and poured two remaining bottles of Pepsi down the drain.

Though I rarely consume soft drinks in general, I'm with Simon - I prefer a glass of ice cold Canada Dry Ginger Ale, albeit not the diet version.


----------



## mmp (Oct 20, 2001)

Pepsi.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

I prefer Pepsi, but don't drink it often. 
Dad's root beer, otherwise no root beer. 
I have been known to enjoy a bit of Vanilla coke
Hands down, Strawberry Gatorade. I drink the stuff constantly. I can't get enough of it. 

Booze? that's a whole 'nother thing.


----------



## enaj (Aug 26, 2004)

Just a quick note to let you know a can of coke or pepsi has about 7 tablespoons of sugar in it.
See you on the ceiling
:clap:


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I drink both, but if I had to choose I would go for a Pepsi. I'm really diggin' the New Pepsi Edge.
I tried the C2 by Coke but it tasted too "aspartamey" *new word for Webster's Dictionary*












*By the way for people who enjoy Dr. Pepper you may want to reconsider drinking it after seeing THIS!*


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

HOLY COW! (on that Dr. Pepper thing) but don't you think the polycarbonate bottle has a part to play in that explosion? And if I remember correctly, when we used to make smoke bombs when we were teenagers, wasn't sugar 40% of the formula?

And for the 7 tablespoons of sugar in Coke or Pepsi (and 90% of the others too) - that's the main reasons I choose diet. Canada Dry Ginger Ale seems to be the only softdrink that got it right, the rest have a tinny taste or funky aftertaste.


----------



## bopeep (Jun 7, 2004)

OMG That's hilarious! 
flammable soft drinks. 

Too funny.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Coke, but I'll take Pepsi if there is nothing else to mix my rum into.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

agent4321 said:


> I drink both, but if I had to choose I would go for a Pepsi. I'm really diggin' the New Pepsi Edge.
> I tried the C2 by Coke but it tasted too "aspartamey" *new word for Webster's Dictionary*


really? i found the opposite.


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

enaj said:


> Just a quick note to let you know a can of coke or pepsi has about 7 tablespoons of sugar in it.
> See you on the ceiling
> :clap:


i know! that's why i had to switch to diet. tptptptp


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Pepsi, but I prefer Sprite.
The only Vanilla Coke I will drink is from Jones


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Pepsi. Caffiene free


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

I used to be a strict coke guy, but am now trying to cut all soft drinks out of my diet for a while.

Grapefruit and apple juice are my two beverages of choice lately! Wild, baby!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Pepsi (Reason in the link. It's the contests )


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Pepsi - but only if it is really cold and from a can.
In a restaurant - cold coke with lots of ice.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

*Yuck!*

Orange Crush, grape, ginger ale (remember Pure Spring?), tonic water, anything but Coke OR Pepsi!

Colas in general - yuck! tptptptp


----------



## KardnalForgotHisPassword (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't drink that much pop, but when I do, it's 100% Coke. Pepsi just tastes.... weak.

If they don't have Coke, I'lll grab a 7UP, or a Root Beer, or even Ice Tea.


----------



## ssadams (Jan 17, 2005)

if i can put rye or JD into it, then it dont matter


----------



## Griller (Jan 17, 2002)

Coke over Pepsi. Wink is good too.


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

Coke with Bacardi Limon... it does the body good.


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

a splash of Coke only if accompanied by a shot of Crown Royal or Appleton Estates Rum and lots of ice .


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Coke.

For those of you who travel, ever notice how the soft drinks taste different depending on where you are? Each country uses a different combination of sugars, depending on which is cheapest there.

There's quite a bit of difference between Canada and the US, as imported sugar is essentially illegal in America. They use a lot of corn sugar there (yeech!), we use Cuban Sugar Cane.

I don't drink "diet" pop at all. Aspartamine scares the hell out of me (invented by Labatt's, by the way) and most artificial sweeteners have a pretty shaky history. I still remember my dad having to use Saccarine tablets (he was diabetic) even though only medically necessary users can get it (it's a known Carcinogen).


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

gotta be coke. and it's gotta be classic not that low carb crap!


----------



## blue sky (Oct 24, 2003)

Pepsi, all the time.

Unless, of course, the choice includes red wine, preferably Shiraz.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

blue sky said:


> Pepsi, all the time.
> 
> Unless, of course, the choice includes red wine, preferably Shiraz.


hey - i thought we kicked all you pepsi drinkers out of London!


----------



## logcomet (Jun 11, 2004)

Vanilla Pepsi is awesome, or San Pellegrino Chinotto. Depends on mood, but I do drink Coke when I want to be a little 'dangerous'.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Beer!*

but if I want a cola, it has to be Coke (classic). Can't stand Pepsi. But I might buy some non-cola Pepsi products to get free iTunes music 

cheers


----------



## Mike Y (Nov 9, 2003)

I must be real wimp!

1. Grande Latte - Starbucks
2. Fruit Intergration - Frutopia
3. Blue Bubble Gum - Jones Soda
4. Iced Tea - Nestea
5. Ginger Ale - Canadian Dry

and then Coke.


----------



## oryxbiker (Nov 29, 2001)

i'de say coke or anything with a "Jones Soda" label on it will work.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

did we get a little off track here?!?! i thought the thread was Coke or Pepsi - if we are going to widen the choices, is there anything better than a timmy's large regular. I mean, after all this IS a canadian forum.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Pepsi, all the way but I will drink coke in a pinch!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Every time I have tried to swallow Pepsi, all I can taste is abused children. I guess that comes from Michael Jackson's endorsement of the product.

Simply put, Coke rules!


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

iPetie said:


> Pepsi, all the way but I will drink coke in a pinch!


where or what is this pinch that you go to to drink your coke? - i usually drink mine in a glass.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

My favourite drink is a cold Strawberry Passion Awareness Fruitopia but of either choice I would pick Coke over Pepsi.


----------



## LittleCanadianMapleLeaf (Sep 23, 2004)

Inca Kola all the way! 

But, since its much more expensive up here than in Peru, I love Coca Cola. Its bad, but I've limited my self to one a day. But am I ever glad campus has a contract with Coke Canada <G>

LCML


----------



## Bajan (Apr 11, 2004)

After plugging in 10,000,000,000 codes into the Pepsi iPod competition and winning jack $*&% it's Coke all the way!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Since this thread has started I've only had 1 pop (soda for the Americans) this past month. Coke makes some mean Fruitopia.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

I learned not to drink pop when I lived in the tropics. That suff will kill you! It dries you out and makes you want more at the same time.

Instead, I learned to drink bottled water when I was thirsty. And I found that some of them were a lot better than others. I, like many others down there, bought a LOT of bottled water.

Then I came back to Canada. And found a really pure spring.

The rest is history.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Coke, on those increasingly rare occasions when I drink any of that stuff. (Tonic water is actually the most popular sugar-water around here.)

[annoying pedant]Reading this thread last night, I was stunned by the claim that a can of Coke has the equivalent of seven tablespoons (21 teaspoons) of sugar. Seriously, that makes no sense. If it were true, it wouldn't be syrupy, it'd be <i>syrup</i>! Don't get me wrong: these drinks do have huge, probably dangerous, amounts of sugar; but it's way closer to seven teaspoons than tablespoons -- a quick google puts sugars at 40 g in a can, and a teaspoon is about 5 g.[/annoying pedant]


----------



## talonracer (Dec 30, 2003)

SINC said:


> ...all I can taste is abused children.



Now, _how_ exactly would you know what that tastes like???


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Water. In that both Coke and Pepsi are guilty of atrocious attacks on Indian culture, with monopolizing their beverage culture, and ruining local water sources for developing nations.

But excuse me, I'm being to political


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Neither. During my university days, on the rare occasion that I consumed any cola, my choice was Jolt. I mean, if you're going to drink a cola, make it a REAL cola and that's what Jolt was. No pussyfooting around with Jolt.

I prefer red wine or black coffee.


----------



## RISCHead (Jul 20, 2004)

hmm - I'm surprised RedBull hasn't made the list yet - or did I miss it ? 
My personal fave these days is water.
Diet pop (I'm told Diet Pepsi tastes better than Diet Coke), but I'm pretty much a coke man.
Jone's cream soda will generally beat out other pop, but that may be simply cause I rarely buy it.


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

I used to drink Coke. I thought of Pepsi as the sweeter, less fizzy substitute.

Now I choose neither form of gut rot. I used to consume them during late night essay writing binges. I would wake the next morning feeling like I'd been kicked in the stomach by the Thai kickboxing team. Later I found out I was allergic to the caffeine. None before bed or on an empty stomach - ever.

If I'm going to endure caffeine, give me green tea.


----------



## thewitt (Jan 27, 2003)

No caffeine for me at all. I get far too hyper, my wife has to keep me calm.

That's a good side effect.


----------



## thatcomputerguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Nothing wrong with caffeine as far as i'm concerned, gotta have it to handle work or i'd never get everything done every day. Normally that's coffee though, tim's is best. But one coke a day, every day. been that way for about 20 years since i got out of college. before that it was more like 3 or 4 a day during college. Always coke.


----------



## colinmcd (Jan 24, 2005)

Get a POLL goin' on in here.


----------

